# CHICAGO | Bally's Tribune Center Casino | Pro



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Entertainment District | The 78 Chicago


Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam.




www.78chicago.com












Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF) on Instagram: "We're excited to share our design for The Entertainment District within Chicago’s new, mixed-use neighborhood, @The78Chicago. Transforming the way the city works, plays, and lives, the new destination will be enjoyed by locals and tourists alike. Anchored by Rivers Casino at The 78, featuring 3,300 initial gaming positions, a world-class sportsbook, and a winter garden, the Entertainment District will also highlight local, up-and-coming minority- and women-owned food concepts. The casino is complemented by a luxury hotel with 300 rooms that will be one of the city’s most desirable accommodations. A 1,000-foot observation tower serves as the centerpiece for the site, redefining the city’s skyline. The tower’s design is inspired by Chicago’s historic bridges and includes an event space at the top with unparalleled views over the city. We're pleased to be working with @JGMA_Insta and @Related_Midwest on this transformative project. Learn more about the design at the link in our bio. #the78 #herecomesrivers78 #chicago #mixeduse #entertainment #kohnpedersenfox"


Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF) shared a post on Instagram: "We're excited to share our design for The Entertainment District within Chicago’s new, mixed-use neighborhood, @The78Chicago. Transforming the way the city works, plays, and lives, the new destination will be enjoyed by locals and tourists...




www.instagram.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Please don't.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> Please don't.


For once, KPF has failed us


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Gross!


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

What is this design??? How come this so-called skyscraper have only steel skeletons exposed and little interiors? And also this building doesn’t even match Chicago’s skyline! Just Putin Russia! That’s better… or not.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Why would anyone spend money to build an observation tower that's shorter than Skydeck and 360? I don't see the point.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

NanoRay said:


> What is this design??? How come this so-called skyscraper have only steel skeletons exposed and little interiors? And also this building doesn’t even match Chicago’s skyline! Just Putin Russia! That’s better… or not.


It’s supposed to be an observation tower


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

droneriot said:


> Why would anyone spend money to build an observation tower that's shorter than Skydeck and 360? I don't see the point.


I know right?!


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Now (well, it has always been, because I had and I'd still have some faith in it,despite of its conclusion, recently) I'd wish Skyrise in Miami was an official thing now.Not because of its only very slightly lower height,but its overall design AND innovative functionality...

...Hmm?Mehh.It's OK, just ok,that's it for it..
They could have done it way better in all its aspects(except for the facade quality - not to be confused with the façade look,folks,which on the other hand something this tower actually lacks - of course, i.e. choice of façade materials, in which USA, other western 1st world/developed countries, Japan and primarily South Korea,too, seem to ALWAYS or on AVERAGE, especially after the 1990's, being very good at or being top notch in that regard, only) though.
Particurlarly its height.Like 304 meter for a tower/observation tower, especially nowadays??...
C'mn, you otherwise utterly
beautifully and extraordinarily appealing Windy City....Whatta you know?..🤷🤔🙄😆🙃✌🌈💎


----------



## Lithios (12 mo ago)

Its a casino guys. The state has allowed for a single one somewhere in the city.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Lithios said:


> Its a casino guys. The state has allowed for a single one somewhere in the city.


Incl. the tower/observation tower-like building itself?If so,then I for sure can get on with it and accept it even more and it would end up being a very nice thing after all.

But,that's only if it's that(alongside with its very nicely wide podium/low-rise which I'm afraid would be the casino building you was referring to and therefore have misunderstood us and our concerns in our comments?..) in the first place of course?...🤔🙄😉🙃✌


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Well at least the 300 meters of stairs would be sure to attract a lot of social media fitness challenge enthusiasts.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't hate it as much as everyone else does...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure where this sudden hatred of observation towers has arisen. Cities like NYC and Chicago have several decks on their taller buildings, but what's with the vitriol towards towers whose main purpose is to give views to the public?


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Hudson11 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure where this sudden hatred of observation towers has arisen. Cities like NYC and Chicago have several decks on their taller buildings, but what's with the vitriol towards towers whose main purpose is to give views to the public?


We do not have any actual AND general hatred of towers in general??At least, not most of us in this site?Why would we as skyscraper/supertall(etc.)-superfans??I bet here,too...It's all how you make of these almost completely vacant towers/observation towers that's matter the most, especially nowadays..
But,if you design and building towers/observation towers, particularly nowadays, then it SHOULD have been way way taller than that,like at least Oriental Pearl tower, CN tower or even Canton tower and Tokyo Skytree tall,again ((particurlarly)) in a major city as Chicago.And, if not all that just described above,then make it sure that it's at least way more attractive, design wise, and more functionally innovative like the possibly (hopefully not entirely🤔😬) recently cancelled Skyrise in Miami that's only a bit lower than this one...

That's all what I at least saying about it.I always,personally,being specific and elaborative,when hating,just accepting or loving/adoring something,mostly make sure to avoid being misunderstood for my points and attitudes,unlike (yeah) someone here,when they express,thus your suddenly ((kinda general)) statement of people increasingly being hating on observation towers recently,I suppose?..lol..🙃🙄😅👍💎🌈


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Never understood the trend to use the word "hatred" for everything other than euphoria, would be depressing to live in a world with so much hate. But if euphoria is what's needed then make this tower 200m taller. Otherwise I'm fine looking down on it from Skydeck Chicago.


----------



## Lithios (12 mo ago)

droneriot said:


> Why would anyone spend money to build an observation tower that's shorter than Skydeck and 360? I don't see the point.


If you have been to chicago, its actually a GREAT place for a view. The 18th street bridge a bit further south has an amazing view. A 300 m tower here, I cant imagine. I should take my drone over there and take a shot. _I could technically fly it from my balcony to there..._


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sure that makes it interesting for people who stay longer in Chicago, and if the planners of this tower are okay limiting themselves to that, that's fine for them. I was in Chicago as a day tourist, and day tourists make up a significant portion of visitors to public attractions, so for my day long stay I had a bucket list of things I _had to_ visit. This tower, as it is presented, wouldn't make it on that list.


----------



## Lithios (12 mo ago)

Again, you are going there for the casino. The tower is just a neato thing.


----------

